# room/apartment wanted to rent



## mickw (Jun 13, 2011)

hi, im a single guy(41 divorced and skint) that used to live in javea back in 2000, i would like to rent just a room for a week from the 3rd august,ill only be sleeping there and thought it may give someone a chance to earn a few extra euros and save me renting a full on apartment for myself that will be wasted,, many thanks mick


----------



## surfbird (Jun 16, 2011)

mickw said:


> hi, im a single guy(41 divorced and skint) that used to live in javea back in 2000, i would like to rent just a room for a week from the 3rd august,ill only be sleeping there and thought it may give someone a chance to earn a few extra euros and save me renting a full on apartment for myself that will be wasted,, many thanks mick


Hey Mick,

Have you checked out airbnb.com or couchsurfing.org? You might be able to find something there.

Best of luck!


----------



## mickw (Jun 13, 2011)

surfbird said:


> Hey Mick,
> 
> Have you checked out airbnb.com or couchsurfing.org? You might be able to find something there.
> 
> Best of luck!


many thanks surfbird, i will checkout now


----------



## mickw (Jun 13, 2011)

surfbird said:


> Hey Mick,
> 
> Have you checked out airbnb.com or couchsurfing.org? You might be able to find something there.
> 
> Best of luck!


also while your on , is there any wakeboarding going on in the area,i hear benidorm has cable,but i want boat,sea or lake.ill bring my board


----------

